# This is very, very weird.



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I'm on the heaviest day of my period. I was trying to put my Diva Cup in before bed tonight, when I felt what felt like a mound of flesh. I could put my finger around it and all the way in, or around the the other way and all the way in. And I felt the IUD string coming out of it.

Basically, it feels like my cervix has dropped down in my vagina almost to the entrance.

I looked in there with a flashlight but I couldn't really see anything.

I am completely weirded out by this. Has it ever happened to anyone here?


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

No, but my IUD fell out. Maybe this is a prolapse, or maybe this is just your body's way of having a period? Call a doc, I say.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

is it the same today? Did you call your health care provider?










I don't know what is making your cervix really low, but mine is a lot lower than usual if I've been standing all day.

I hope it resolves soon.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I saw the doctor this morning and he said cervical prolapse is normal in women who have given birth. ??? Not sure I believe that. But, he checked and he said the IUD is still perfectly in place, so I feel better about that at least. Now I'm kind of spooked on using my Diva cup and I don't have enough cloth pads for this kind of bleeding, so I'm having to use sposie pads.







Other than that, I feel better about the situation. Also, the doctor didn't charge me for the visit, so that was nice.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

My cervix is a lot lower since giving birth to DS. It didn't do that after my first pregnancy/birth. The weird thing is that DS was a scheduled c/s (DD was a c/s too but I did labor) - so the cervix never opened at all, yet it still prolapsed a little bit.

I was concerned, but my OB wasn't and it hasn't caused any problems.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo* 
My cervix is a lot lower since giving birth to DS. It didn't do that after my first pregnancy/birth. The weird thing is that DS was a scheduled c/s (DD was a c/s too but I did labor) - so the cervix never opened at all, yet it still prolapsed a little bit.

I was concerned, but my OB wasn't and it hasn't caused any problems.

Yeah, pelvic floor damage is just as likely after a c/s as after vaginal birth.

Juliacat, did your doctor suggest kegels? I'd think they would help.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

It's still prolapsed. I am still really weirded out. Since the doctor says it is normal, I don't know what else to do. Maybe call my midwives and ask for a second opinion? I just don't like to bother them when they are so busy and I'm not a current client.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine is much lower...like I can actually feel it sometimes walking around. The midwife said it looks okay and to do kegals.


----------



## fuller2 (Nov 7, 2004)

Your cervix does change position depending on where you are in your cycle, and I think that at that stage of your cycle it is actually at the lowest. (When you are ovulating it is highest, if I am remembering Toni Weschler correctly.) So that could be part of it too.

I haven't checked this in a long time, but I do remember being shocked at the difference in position of my cervix at different times of the month.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Your cervix changes position during your cycle; it's usually lower during menstruation and infertile phases, higher and softer during fertile phase.
Have you observed your cervix before to know that this is way different? Is the IUD string on the outside now?
Serious kegeling/physical therapy can often heal prolapses.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
Has this happened to anyone else?

It hasn't happened to me personally (yet), but I just followed a thread on a Yahoo group in which it happened to another woman. She posted that her OB also told her it was normal, and not to worry. She indicated she thought her uterus was falling out -- which is absolutely what I personally would think if I felt that, especially since that Yahoo group is a support group for women who have had this particular kind of cervical/uterine surgery. Her husband could actually see it from the outside, and it retracted back to it's normal location after no time.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

Ditto ccohenou and fuller2. The first time I started charting my cervical position I was shocked at how close my cervix came to my vaginal opening when I was on my period. It's also the reason that it can sometimes be uncomfortable to dtd in some positions when I'm infertile and why I can sometimes not even reach it when I'm fertile.


----------

